

Raspberry PI 2 support added - fcambus
http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/raspberry_pi_2_support_added

======
bch
NetBSD development is going gangbusters lately.

-current is getting a ton of attention w/ accelerated graphics (very nice) and dtrace is getting lots of love, and small device support (like Pi2) is constantly advancing. And still the same extremely solid-feeling, sensible OS you've always known and loved.

I started using NetBSD about 11 years ago, and am constantly amazed with the
experience. Looked to move to Linux and other BSDs, but can't bring myself to
leave Net. If you haven't already started using it, now is a _great_ time to
begin.

~~~
justincormack
NetBSD 7 (very soon now) is going to be really nice. There are a huge number
of improvements that add up to a really nice system.

~~~
peatmoss
Is there a link to somewhere that discusses what's coming up in 7?

~~~
bch
[http://www.netbsd.org/changes/changes-7.0.html](http://www.netbsd.org/changes/changes-7.0.html)

------
mark-r
> Stay tuned for multiprocessor support!

The dump below that statement appears to verify that only one of the 4 cores
is operational.

I'm surprised that multiprocessor support would be a big deal to implement.

~~~
morganvachon
I don't know the technical reasons behind it, but both OpenBSD and NetBSD once
had issues with SMP. I think they both have resolved them in x86 land but I
don't know about other platforms. Maybe this is a similar issue and won't take
long to work out.

~~~
bch
NetBSD has had multiprocessor support since 2004 [1] -- the biggest thing I
remember re: "multi" support was fiddling w/ the thread model, which was a
sort of radical period in development[2]...

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetBSD#Symmetric_multiprocessin...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetBSD#Symmetric_multiprocessing)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scheduler_activations](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scheduler_activations)

